
Inside the Home of Instant Pot, a Kitchen Gadget Startup That Spawned a Religion - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/17/business/instant-pot.html?_r=0
======
thisisit
Just realized, it is a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15948338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15948338)

